# Which States NOT To Bring Weed To



## Dat Dank (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## ttystikk (Apr 14, 2015)

Add Colorado to the list- there's no need to bring any here- we got plenty, thanks!


----------



## atxlsgun (Apr 14, 2015)

Texas actually has some pretty good weed the cities like Houston Dallas Austin 

Sent from my D6616 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## qwizoking (Apr 14, 2015)

This is true ^


----------



## Extacie (Apr 16, 2015)

That's crazy I figured Texas and FL would of been some of the hotter spots. I'm sort of surprised to see MO & OKLA being the worst two


----------



## Hotshot123 (May 14, 2015)

Dat Dank said:


>


 I'm from Florida, and it is the worst state in the union, for Marijuana laws. Funny thing, the only state in the Union, that Mushrooms or legal. happy growing


----------

